# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Roll-On Render

## lbg

Saw Bunnings have Roll-On render for sale. Just add water.... 
has anyone used this product and can comment (or hasn't and can comment)? 
Gives me a cheap option for my toilet if it's a good buy.

----------


## nww1969

> Saw Bunnings have Roll-On render for sale. Just add water.... 
> has anyone used this product and can comment (or hasn't and can comment)? 
> Gives me a cheap option for my toilet if it's a good buy.

  
Is this the stuff they advertised recently on sale.
looks like a bag of cement from their pic if I remember correctly.
Also from memory looked expensive if you r just doing a small job.
You can buy paint which gives a rendered look. 
Need to do something with approx 5 piers soon as I have just put in a 
level concrete slab next to the house and it shows how much the brick piers are slopping.  :Eek:  
So would be interested also if anyone has experience in the product the original poster mentions.
or is the paint rendered look product ok as well.

----------


## Axel

I assume you are talking about the one Bunnings are now advertising for around $24 per bag. 
Much cheaper than the Dulux Full Cover roll on render that bunnies sell for $125 per bucket. 
The new one you have to mix with water yourself where the dulux one is pre-mixed. Apparently you get at least 5sqm out of the $24 bag where the dulux one you get 4 to 5 sqm max for $125 so it is like a fifth of the price. 
I really want to give it a go soon and see if it is much good. Bunnies are also selling a starter pack for $20 which has a plastic float, dvd, scratching tool and maybe something else. Might grab that and have a look at the DVD. 
Website for the new one is rollonrender.com.au, but I couldn't see much useful info on the site. Have to try it and find out I think!

----------


## lbg

Thanks guys - yeh, I'm talking about the bunnies bag that looks like cement (20kg). WAY cheaper than the Dulux stuff (if it's any good). I picked up a couple of bags, the starter pack and some primer the other day. yet to use it, but will keep you posted when I do. 
Would be interested to hear from anyone who has used it tho if you're out there....

----------


## nww1969

> Thanks guys - yeh, I'm talking about the bunnies bag that looks like cement (20kg). WAY cheaper than the Dulux stuff (if it's any good). I picked up a couple of bags, the starter pack and some primer the other day. yet to use it, but will keep you posted when I do. 
> Would be interested to hear from anyone who has used it tho if you're out there....

  How much was the bag worth.
I think I must have been confused from the Bunnings brochure as I thought I read it at $125.00 for 20kg bag.
Can't find the brochure.

----------


## lbg

I paid $28.95 for a bag. Maybe you saw the Dulux Texture coat, which I think would also provide a similar type of rendered finish. It's $125 for a can (10L).  
Not sure what else comes in a 20kg bag for that much (atleast that bunnings sells  :Wink:

----------


## zaff

The roller is just an easy way to get an even coat on the wall before you trowel it. I used it and i worked quite well, Now I just trowel as I go, but it takes more confidence. 
Not sure on the bag from bunnings but it's most likely just for brickwork, not blueboard which needs to be more flexible, 
This is the stuff I use, the 20KG bag for brickwork is a bit over $10 from memory. Renders - Eastern Render Supplies

----------


## AlexJ66

I know this is an old thread, but stumbled upon the DVD for Roll-On-Render online and thought it might help someone:  Roll-on Render (part 1) on Vimeo  Roll-on Render (part 2) on Vimeo

----------


## Missmac68

Hi, am looking at options to render my house - have used the dulux medium texture cover to repaint an old rendered brick fence, it came up great.  Looking at the full cover, but its v expensive, and saw your post from last year re the roll on render - how did that go??

----------


## blueport

AlexJ66.
I've just joined the forum.
Thanks for posting those vids, it was just what I was looking for.

----------


## kylie939

That's super helpful, we're about to give it a go so I've watched these a couple of times. Thanks!

----------

